# Digital piano for practicing classical piano



## Phillip996 (Apr 15, 2019)

Anyone know some high end models that feel as close to playing a real piano as possible? Tried to google things like "best digital piano", but end up only budget digital pianos for 400-500 dollars (Which is comparable to what I already have). The most important thing for me is that it fits well for classical music, and that what I practice can be translated to a real piano. I take piano lessons, and get a huge disconnect when playing a real piano, compared to what I practice on at home. It is hard for me to test things in a store, because the local store has a really limited selection of digital pianos (mostly the budget pianos)


----------



## Quasar (Apr 15, 2019)

Kawai VPC1 is supposed to be great, if you want a controller.

For onboard sounds, I would look at the tri-sensor Yamaha and Kawai digital pianos.


----------



## vmishka (Apr 15, 2019)

The kind of high-end model you are looking for is a Yamaha AvantGrand (N1X, N3X) or possibly a Kawai Novus NV10 (I prefer the Yamaha, but there are lots of people who like the Kawai). The Digital piano forum on Piano World is a good online resource.

The Kawai VPC1 has a very heavy action (some people like it, I don't). Ravenworks Digital does a modified VPC1 with a much nicer action.


----------



## al_net77 (Apr 16, 2019)

In order, better first:

- real piano with silent system
- Yamaha AvantGrand / Kawai Novus NV10 (matter of taste)
- Casio GP (300-400-500) (hammer action, visible)
- VPC1


----------



## Phillip996 (Apr 16, 2019)

The casio gp look really interesting, with real hammer mechanics and all (unfortunatley it is too big for me). But I should have been more specific. I need a stage sized piano, as I don't have space for an acoustic. If I had the space, I would have just bought an upright. So far, the kawai VPC1 and mp11 looks interesting, but would like to know if there are other options out there.


----------



## al_net77 (Apr 16, 2019)

Take a look at Yamaha P-515.


----------



## Phillip996 (Apr 16, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Take a look at Yamaha P-515.


I think they might have the P-515 at the local shop. How would you compare it against the VPC1/mp11?


----------



## danbo (Apr 19, 2019)

I've got a Yamaha concert grand action from my tech that I fitted with MIDI. Hard to find those though. Otherwise two Doepfer keyboards which I love (my main piano is a 6 3' grand)


----------

